# people who REALLY care about the planet... :--)



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Mountain Rose Herbs | Bulk organic herbs, spices & essential oils

please support these businesses, if U can - they are clean, 
ethical and fair-trade; good businesses need consumer support, 
and in this age of multinational, multi-tier diversified CORPs, :thumbdown: 
we need to support green, thoughtful businesses even more. 

down with the suits :001_tt2: up with the people - and the planet!  
_Love yer Mother... and Her children. _


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Feelgoodz - Steppin&#039; Easy. Feelin&#039; Good.

100% rubber flip-flops, dyed with 100% natural non-toxic dyes - 
they can be RECYCLED and even composted! :thumbup: is that COOL? :001_cool:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

more from Mountain Rose Herbs... 
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/mrh/make_tea_mug.jpg

it reminds me of the classic, _what if they threw a war... and nobody came? _


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Aromatherapy - healing with pure essential oils.

Aromatherapy synergies of pure essential oils, designed to heal and nurture body, mind and spirit.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Morning Myst Botanics Hydrosols Direct from the Distiller


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

How to Go Green : TreeHugger

wanna green Ur wedding? housecleaning? auto? Hallowe-en? commute?... 
its all here, and more.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Cars & Transportation Archives : TreeHugger


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

YouTube - CRYPTOZOOLOGY ONLINE: On The Track (Of Unknown Animals) Episode 33

giant salamanders, rare-bird sightings, Japanese monsters, a whale off the coast of Israel... doesn;t get much better! 
the wonderful world of CFZ.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

'Having a Cow' Around Town | NBC Philadelphia

whats not to like?  they milk Jerseys, make their own ice-cream on-site, graze their cattle on pasture, 
and have a whopping solar-farm to provide the juice for chilling, mixing, milking, etc.

Woodside Farm Creamery - if ya get to Delaware, USA, look em up - 
good folks in Hockessin, Del., on one of the states few remaining Century Farms - over 200 years of farming, 
Woodside Farm Creamery 
family scale - Not industrial-Ag-Biz.

June 2010- 
*they are having bluegrass every saturday - if ya bring an instrument, U can join in. *
TIP - if U cannot play anything else, practice Ur *spoons* ahead of time, and take those.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Bioneers - Revolution From the Heart of Nature -


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*if U are going to eat meat, At Least make it local, and low-impact... * :thumbsup:

USA - Cattle traceability not if but when


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

YouTube - Laverstoke Park Farm Fresh Buffalo Mozzarella - the story

pasture-fed, organic, biodynamic farming - *and* low food-miles. 
does it get any better than this?! :thumbup: WoW. :001_tt1:


----------

